# Pork Belly with Rub overnight In fridge?



## Tim M12 (Jul 3, 2021)

Is it ok to cube and put rub on pork belly over night in refrigerator, day before smoking?


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 3, 2021)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us
Yes no problem many do it


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 3, 2021)

Welcome to the forums... 

By all means rub the night before...  but then also give it another sprinkle just before putting in the smoker...


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 3, 2021)

Yep.  I'd also leave the belly uncovered.  That'll help it dry some before going into the smoker.
Gary


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 3, 2021)

GaryHibbert said:


> Yep.  I'd also leave the belly uncovered.  That'll help it dry some before going into the smoker.
> Gary


^^^^^ This^^^^^^


----------



## Tim M12 (Jul 3, 2021)

Thank you all!!!!


----------



## OldSmoke (Jul 3, 2021)

I just did some CSR burnt ends this morning. I cube them up and dust them the night before in a ziplock bag. They do tend to pick up more of the spice opposed to applying rub the day of. The heat is good and flavorful. They came out great!


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 4, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi! If at all possible I let my proteins overnight with rub.

Jim


----------

